# Rocky Element - Frage wg. Befestigung des Federelementes hinten



## Seal2001 (27. Mai 2010)

Servus Jungs, 

mein Rocky (Element 50, Bj. 2007) hat nun ein paar Kilometer runter und ich stelle immer wieder fest, dass sich das Federelement hinten direkt unten an der Kurbel ständig die Schraube löst. Wie fest darf ich das Teil denn anziehen? Weiß das jemand? Gibt es vielleicht nen Tipp, dass sich diese Schraube nicht so schnell "löst"? 

Vielen Dank vorab für die Tipps. 

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Yetibike (27. Mai 2010)

Wenn ich das so höre denke ich wird bei dir das Problem nicht beim lösen oder befestigen der Schaube sein. Das hört sich eher an als ob die Welle sich beim fahren dreht. DAS sollte sie aber nicht machen die Drehbewegung sollte das Lager machen.

Bring Dein Rad zum Service oder schau selber nach den Lagern, wenn die fest sitzen bricht dir irgendwann die Welle oder Deine Schwinge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (27. Mai 2010)

Moin!

Drehmos geibt es hier: http://www.bikeaction.de/media/pdf/Quickview_Element.pdf

Aber der Yeti hat recht. Laß lieber mal nachsehen was der Auslöser ist.

Robert


----------



## Seal2001 (30. Mai 2010)

Jungs, was schreibt ihr da... das will ich nicht lesen!! Na ja... werde mich mal dem Schraubenzieher bzw. Imbus widemen und mir das Teil mal ansehen. 

Habt ihr mir vielleicht noch nen Link, wo ich mir die Lager ggf. besorgen könnte? 

Danke für den wertvollen Hinweis - wenn die Schwinge brechen kann.... krass!

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Yetibike (30. Mai 2010)

Kann Dir da nur meinen Händler in Allershausen/Feising nennen. Ansonsten sollte das jeder RM Händler besorgen können


----------



## subdiver (31. Mai 2010)

An meinem 07er Element hatte sich auch schon mal 
die Schraubachse am Hauptschwingenlager gelöst.

Gemerkt hatte ich es durch Knackgeräusche.

Dann habe ich die Schraube mit Schraubensicherung versehen 
und mit dem vorgeschriebenen Drehmoment angezogen. 
Seitdem ist Ruhe


----------

